# Has anyone read this one?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just saw that this was on Russ Parson's top ten list for the LA Times. "At Grandmother's Table" edited by Ellen Perry Berkeley. Has anyone read it?

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I just seen this book Nicko, It sounds very interesting.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Let me know if you read it David, I may pick up a copy. What else have you read lately?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you for this post.

Found rave reviews and excerpt on
www.amazon.com

My grandmother got me interested in cooking. She cooked on a ship from May to October. The rest of the year, she lived with us and did most of the cooking. I would grab a stool and watch every move...and lick the spoon and/or bowl.

I have such fond memories of my "nana"!

Going to find book now!

[ March 16, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]

[ March 16, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've looked at it several times...I just bought it last Tuesday. With Easter coming I haven't had a chance to read much...but I'm hoping it will be enjoyable!


----------

